# Ammo failure?



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Ok, I had a custom rifle built in 7mm-08 a while back and just got around to shooting it today. I went and bought some Hornady Superformace at Academy and headed up to the lease. Everything was going along great for the first 5 shots. On the 6th shot I got a weird sound and strange smoke coming from the receiver. I ejected the shell and the primer was completely missing. I found the primer itself in the receiver. I was running short on time and did not try to fire the rifle again. 

Have any of you guys ever experienced something like this? What should my next step be?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

It happens.....


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> It happens.....


Jeremy, 

Do I need to do anything other than load it back up and shoot it?


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

If it were me I would toss that case... Not real sure if it affected "weakened, warped, etc" when it squibed... Ammo companies are not perfect and will not usually refund anything through a retailer. You could box up what ever is left and send it back, they will usually make good of it with a new box of ammo. That being said if it were me I would trash it and move on if it was only round....


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

Just make sure the bullet actually exited the barrel.


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

The bullet definitely went down range, there was a hole in the target and when I removed the bolt the barrel was clear. 

Jeremy, are you saying to trash that whole box of ammo and move on (keep on shooting)? Should I have a gunsmith check it out or maybe even drive up to Greenville and have Mr. Coleman (he did all the smith work on the rifle putting it all together) check it out?


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Joe , it should be fine. If it were mechanical failure I believe you would have seen it already. Probably a primer that wasn't seated very well. I would keep on shooting.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I agree with DD2, I was saying to trash the failed round. Keep shooting out of he same box... After 5rnds then one blown out primer I would say a bad round, not a bad gun... Keep shootinG:thumbsup:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> I agree with DD2, I was saying to trash the failed round. Keep shooting out of he same box... After 5rnds then one blown out primer I would say a bad round, not a bad gun... Keep shootinG:thumbsup:




Telling him that without seeing the brass first could make him end up in the hospital when his gun blows up. He texted me the pictures of the brass and they are all extremely hot in his gun. Just because its factory ammo doesn't mean it's 100% safe in your gun. I can shoot Federals in my .300wsm and get ejector marks and a sticky bolt. I would never recommend shooting Superformance factory ammo in any gun after seeing this stuff constantly. Their factory load is nearly 3-4gr over book max and that's why alot of people can't get them to group in their guns.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

You said the gun was custom made - Find a go/no-go gauge for a 7mm-08 and check to see if the chamber was cut correctly.


----------

